# Applications objet !



## JusD'Pomme (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerai savoir si y a une application qui fais la même chose que l'application pour l'essence ! 
Par exemple j'écris : Battlefield 3, il devrai m'indiquer dans les alentours le prix le plus bas pour cette objet, ainsi que l'emplacement du magasin.. 
Je pense que ce genre d'application doit exister !

Cordialement.


----------

